# Roll top desk



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Took a few pictures of the desk after class.
Here is my progress so far:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is looking really sharp! I love the design you've used in the top. Looking forward to seeing the final product with finish on it.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

agreed. Great looking piece, but I wanna see the final with a finish applied.

any pics with the top open?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is 1st class work my friend. Really beautiful. How did you make the roll up door? Did you use a router for that? I love the top detail as well, I can't wait to see a finish on it.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

I will take some more pictures with it open. The tambour door is just a bunch of slats glued to a canvas, when you glue them up use yellow glue and you have take it of the clamps after 20 minutes to separate each slat from being glued to one another. The curve of the gables was done with a router with a flush trim but and a template. The groove the slates travel in is also done with a template but with a guide busing and a strait bit in a track that is offset from the front.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

great looking desk


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It looks great! Guess, finish on it will make it more striking!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you rabbet the slats, or is the groove the same size as the slats? Love the top.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes the slats are rabbeted to fit in the groove. Here are some more pictures I took today.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the interior and detail pics. Are the interior shelves going to be open or will you make drawers for some of them?


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

very nice. ONce a good finish is applied, that will be gorgeous!


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

great job. can't wait to see it with the finish on it.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

There will be drawers in the second level of shelving. I have to make drawers for the lower section as well. I have a bunch of odds and ends before final sanding and a finish happen but I will take more photos along the way.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is simply awesome! 

What class is this for?


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

This is the project for my final year of my cabinetmaker ticket. It will get marked by journeymen from the industry.


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats really a good job :thumbsup:, what type of wood is it?


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

The lower and upper unit are black walnut. The insert shelving is curly maple.


----------



## kmcleod056 (Aug 31, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!!All the other rolltop desks I have seen have large heavy bases to them. Really like the open concept base on yours

:notworthy:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That is a beaut...and will be a PITA to put a finish on! I am having a little panic attack just thinking about it!  I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

The insert shelving will be a PITA to spray for sure, I immediately regretted not spraying it before assembling it. The upper and lower section can be separated so they won't be that much of a headache to spray.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the drawers with guides/stops, insert shelving with a seal coat and finger jointed drawers. I book matched the drawer fronts and can't wait to see the colour pop with a finish on it.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

always wanted to try one of these, but have always been afraid of how much wood I would waste trying to get the curved track to match on both sides.lol


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

A template and scrap wood for a test piece would be my suggestion.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I finally finished it yesterday. Here are the pics:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

VERY VERY nice.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Great craftsmanship!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow!!!! That is awesome. Great job.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

While I was scrolling down the pics, I kept saying one word to myself..... *STUNNING!* You did an absolute gorgeous job on that desk. Whoever is going to get it will be very happy with it. Speaking of that.... What happens to it now? Do you get to keep it, or is it sold at a charity auction?


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

exceptional job


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> Speaking of that.... What happens to it now? Do you get to keep it, or is it sold at a charity auction?


Well today it was being marked by journeymen in the industry and I get to take it home tomorrow. I'm keeping this one... spent enough time and money on it to give this one away haha.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

wow.

just wow.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, you know what we all think of this piece.... Please let us know how it graded out.... I am curious what the "master journeyman" thought of it, if you don't mind.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I'm as anxious as you are to find out my mark but I find out until about a month when I receive my journeyman ticket along with my marks in the mail. Oh how I hate suspense haha.


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

That desk is absolutely brilliant. Splendid work!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------

